# Frank Sargeant Outdoor Show Feb 27.28&29



## backwaterbandits

Don't forget west central folks....The BEST Outdoor Show
of the year , The Frank Sargeant Show will be at the State
Fairgrounds I-4 & 301 next weekend Feb. 27,28 and 29....
See ya there!


----------



## Guest

Mel and I will be there.


----------



## backwaterbandits

> Mel and I will be there.


 Great, we'll see you there!


----------



## MATT

Hmmm....that would be do West on 60 for me.


----------



## backwaterbandits

Lots of "little" boats out at the show today!
I'm not saying that they are all "Micros" because I don't
want to start all that up again ;D But they are all small.

The List:
Akona - Copperhead
BeaverTail w/several, if not all of their models
Canyon Bay
Dorado 19
ECC - Full line, Gladesman, Caimen, Lostmen and Vantage
Inshore 16
Maverick 17 Micro

I don't think I missed anyone...
Good to see everyone! Dave


----------



## phishphood

Where's all the pics? ;D ;D


----------



## iMacattack

Pix!


----------



## backwaterbandits

No pics this time! :-[


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

Thanks to everyone who came out and stopped by the booth. 

CR/TSS


----------



## iMacattack

and still no pictures... what do I have to do this for every show now?


----------

